# Viiite ! une excuse pour pas aller bosser !



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Rassurez vous, c'est pas pour moi, mais pour vous : comment trouver une excuse pour sécher le taf ce matin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Bon, sinon vos excuses foireuses pour rater le boulot, qu'elles sont-elles ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon vos excuses foireuses pour rater le boulot, qu'elles sont-elles ?


  Ben, je ne rate jamais le boulot, moi (bon des fois, lui me rate). Tu peux peut-être essayer, mais sans garanties : 

 "Pourriez-vous, s'il vous plaît, m'envoyer, par courrier postal, un plan d'accés à vos bureaux et un itinéraire depuis XXX : les panneaux de signalisation ont été rongés par les pluies acides ce week-end.

 Comme je tiens à ne pas entraîner des dépenses indues pour la société, envoyez-les en courrier économique, je m'en contenterai".


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

J'vais essayer ca a l'ocas' tient  

En general moi c'est plutot "me sens pas bien, j'vais rester a la maison, je regulariserais demain"


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2004)

A qui je l'envoies moi, ? Suis tout seul en ce moment !


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2004)

Et encore un doublon à cause des problèmes du forums ...
Ce serait bien qu'on puisse supprimer ses propres messages.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Pas d'horaires fixes ... j'arrive et je pars quand je veux !!! hihi !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

le problème de l' independant, c'est que le patron connais le truc :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

A moins que tu te mentes a toi meme


----------



## krystof (13 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon vos excuses foireuses pour rater le boulot, qu'elles sont-elles ?



On pourrait demander à modern_thing, à Roberto, et bien d'autres aussi...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2004)

mon excuse foireuse c'est : "désolé je peux pas venir j'ai cassé la base de macgé "


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

ah toi aussi ???


----------



## Nexka (13 Septembre 2004)

Moi je donne une batte à un gamin, et je lui fais "tape bien fort" et aprés c'est bon j'ai une excuse béton pour l'arret de travail


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

C'est radical


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je donne une batte à un gamin, et je lui fais "tape bien fort" et aprés c'est bon j'ai une excuse béton pour l'arret de travail


...et si jamais il tape trop fort, il ne te restera plus qu'à aller poster dans le "thread post-mortem" !!!    ... trop risqué pour moi !!!! :rateau:  :affraid:  :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je donne une batte à un gamin, et je lui fais "tape bien fort" et aprés c'est bon j'ai une excuse béton pour l'arret de travail


Mon dieu la contrepétrie, énorme


----------



## Nexka (13 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et si jamais il tape trop fort, il ne te restera plus qu'à aller poster dans le "thread post-mortem" !!!    ... trop risqué pour moi !!!! :rateau:  :affraid:  :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:




Arff oui mais ça va je m'en suis bien sortie. Ca vient d'un fait vécu en fait, va voir là ....
C'est tout en bas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> va voir là ....


   :affraid:  ... tidju ! t'as eu de la chance !!!!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> A moins que tu te mentes a toi meme


 ouaip, ce matin j'etais en retard parce que je me suis pas reveillé 

(en plus c'est vrai !    )

menteur c'est parce que tu dormais !
:affraid:


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

Pffff moi j'aurais engueulé le gamin, la rater comme ca c'est naze  

Ou alors faut la finir apres


----------



## Nexka (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff moi j'aurais engueulé le gamin, la rater comme ca c'est naze
> 
> Ou alors faut la finir apres





			
				supermoustache a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu la contrepétrie, énorme



Bon c'est finit oui   Qu'est que  je vous ai fait moi aujourd'hui??    :mouais:  :mouais: 

T'ention!!! Je vais me facher!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors faut la finir apres


Tiens ... ça me rappelle le jour où ma femme a failli s'étrangler à table avec un bout de pain un peu trop cuit ...  pour plaisanter et pour détendre l'atmosphère, j'ai eu l'idée de génie de lui dire : "euh ! pourrais-tu aller mourir dehors s'il te plait ???" - 15 jours de gueule j'ai eu ! 15 jours !!!!!!


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ... ça me rappelle le jour où ma femme a failli s'étrangler à table avec un bout de pain un peu trop cuit ...  pour plaisanter et pour détendre l'atmosphère, j'ai eu l'idée de génie de lui dire : "euh ! pourrais-tu aller mourir dehors s'il te plait ???" - 15 jours de gueule j'ai eu ! 15 jours !!!!!!


 et elle est morte ou pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et elle est morte ou pas ?


pfffffff !!!! plus vivante qu'elle on ne fait pas !!!!!! :affraid:  :casse:  :casse:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arff oui mais ça va je m'en suis bien sortie. Ca vient d'un fait vécu en fait, va voir là ....
> C'est tout en bas



Tu veux un billet d'excuse pour la vie scolaire ?


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

caramba, encore raté


----------



## Nexka (13 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un billet d'excuse pour la vie scolaire ?




Non la ça va, je sais en faire des faux toute seule


----------



## poildep (13 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez vous, c'est pas pour moi, mais pour vous : comment trouver une excuse pour sécher le taf ce matin


le freeware qui a sans doute servi a faire ça:

*www.charabia.net*

Pas la peine de le télécharger, ça n'existe pas encore sur mac.


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez vous, c'est pas pour moi...







- T'as vu l'heure du post ?
- Mouai, quel menteur ​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - T'as vu l'heure du post ?
> - Mouai, quel menteur ​



  non non je me suis levé (tot) ce matin et comme je ne bossais pas ...   autant fanfaronner


----------

